# Borland (JBuilder) Klassenbibliothek nutzen?



## Marsman (2. Jan 2007)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich quäle mich mit einer Frage herum, die ich gerne mal hier an das Forum weitergeben würde: Soll ich die beim Borland JBuilder mitgelieferten Klassenbibliotheken nutzen oder nicht? :? 

Dabei geht es mir speziell um die Klassen zum Zugriff auf Datenbanken (DataExpress) und Unterstützung für Benutzerschnittstellen (dbSwing). Diese sind auf der einen Seite äußerst mächtig und gut in den Editor integriert. Sie bieten eigentlich bereits alles, was das Datenbankprogrammiererherz höher schlagen lässt und sind auf aktuellem Stand. Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich es immer als problematisch an, Klassen eines betimmten Herstellers zu nutzen. Denn man macht sich damit wieder von diesem Hersteller abhängig. Wenn Borland das irgendwann mal einstampft, kann ich meine Programme nicht mehr weiter entwickeln bzw. müsste alles umsetzen.

Was meint ihr? Bin ich da zu pessimistisch? Kann man sowas ruhig benutzen? Oder gibt es eventuell noch einen ganz anderen Weg, nicht das Rad neu erfinden zu müssen?


Viele Grüße, Titus


----------



## dsv fritz (2. Jan 2007)

Ich musste auch immer diese Klassen anhängen (vorwiegend wegen dem XY-Laufout Manager). Daher habe ich mich vor einiger Zeit auf Netbeans umgestellt. Ist von der Bedienung und umgang halt nicht mehr so trivial, aber der vorteil liegt im deployen.

Bin auf andere Meinungen gespannt...


----------



## Yzebär (2. Jan 2007)

Die einzige Abhängigkeit, wenn du die aktuellen Bibliotheken nutzt, besteht darin, daß du langfristig an die Java-Version gebunden bist, in der die Bibliotheken erstellt wurden und damit evtl. die neuesten Features der Sprache Java nicht nutzen kannst. Selbst wenn Borland den Support komplett einstellt, nimmt dir ja keiner die Bibliotheken weg und du kannst sie weiterhin benutzen. Nur bis dahin nicht gefixte Bugs könnten dann ein Problem werden.

Du könntest natürlich auch nach quelloffenen Lösungen suchen, die du im Zweifelsfall jederzeit individuell anpassen kannst. 

Deine Entscheidung solltest du davon abhängig machen, wie stark du die Bibliotheken nutzen würdest und für welchen Zweck du programmierst. Für private Zwecke sollte man sich nicht langfristig an andere binden und öfter was eigenes oder neues ausprobieren. Für kommerzielle Zwecke ist es besser etwas robustes und getestetes zu verwenden, das auch noch supportet wird.


----------



## Pulvertoastman (2. Jan 2007)

Yzebär hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die einzige Abhängigkeit, wenn du die aktuellen Bibliotheken nutzt, besteht darin, daß du langfristig an die Java-Version gebunden bist, in der die Bibliotheken erstellt wurden und damit evtl. die neuesten Features der Sprache Java nicht nutzen kannst.



Es ist mir neu, dass man z.B. in Java 6 keine Bibliotheken nutzen können soll, die mit dem JDK 1.2 erstellt wurden.


----------



## Marsman (2. Jan 2007)

Yzebär hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du könntest natürlich auch nach quelloffenen Lösungen suchen, die du im Zweifelsfall jederzeit individuell anpassen kannst.



Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht. Ich habe es bei einem OpenSource-Treiber für Linux bereits erlebt, dass der Support vom Hersteller eingestellt wurde. Durch einen anderen Programmierer wurde er aber mit einer geringfügigen Anpassung auf einer neuen Linux-Version wieder zum Leben erweckt. Sehr schön. Nur, wie finde ich eine leistungsfähige und gut dokumentiert JDBC-Bibliothek?



> Deine Entscheidung solltest du davon abhängig machen, wie stark du die Bibliotheken nutzen würdest und für welchen Zweck du programmierst.



Aktuell geht es eigentlich eher um private Zwecke. Seit vielen Jahren bin ich aber professionell in einer anderen Umgebung tätig, deren Beliebtheit leider stetig abnimmt. Um dies nicht noch einmal zu erleben, wechsel ich nun zu der Plattform übergreifenden Sprache Java. Die Nutzung von Borlands Bibliotheken stellt für mich nun auf der einen Seite eine Versuchung dar. Als gebranntes Kind auf der anderen Seite aber wieder die Gefahr der Abhängigkeit.

Titus


----------

